# Mr



## Philipdotpc (Aug 28, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with the waste disposal from the shower tray of a Bessacar 496. My 2016 model, purchased by me new, discharges the waste shower water directly out on to the ground. There is no way it can be connected to the waste tank, is this normal.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No, not normal. It shouldn't have been delivered doing that and it may cause a fuss in some places, if not most.

I'd take it back and ask for it to be fixed.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi philip

the sinks and shower should both go into the grey waste tank then you empty the waste tank into a bucket or what ever you have

some sites have a drain in the road that you park over

i would climb under and have a look possibly the pipe had come off as they are normally just a press fit

barry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes do check

Wherever we've been we don't take kindly to those who leave their drainage valves open 

Usually it flows to the site below them

Often it's us 

And we have a dog who we would prefer doesn't paddle in mud 

Sandra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

As it's a Bessercar it might be set up caravan-style. If that's the case you'll need a separate waste container.
Not normal though and needs to be routed via the grey water tank.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can't imagine a moterhome doesnt discharge waste water into the grey tank

Hopefully something's come undone
Sandra


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Is it just the shower or kitchen and bathroom sinks also?
In any event, it's a fault.
Get underneath and see if there's anything obviously come adrift, it's more than likely just a pipe come off (as said, they're just a push fit).
If nothing obvious take it back to the dealer to fix.

A little tip ...If you can fix it yourself, do so.
If you return it to the dealer to put right they may well break/damage something else :wink2:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Seeing the quality of motorhomes and caravans nowadays, I suspect a pipes fallen off.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

greygit said:


> Seeing the quality of motorhomes and caravans nowadays, I suspect a pipes fallen off.


Or it hasn't been drained down properly and frost has split the pipework. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## Philipdotpc (Aug 28, 2017)

*Phil*

Thanks all fo your replies. Looks like its to do with the fact that there aren't any brackets holding any of the pipe work in place under van, its all fallen off, found out when fresh water tank was empty after just filling. looked underneath all pipework gone.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Bad.


----------

